# 1995 M3 on Tuner Transformation



## Andre Yew (Jan 3, 2002)

Did anyone catch last week's Tuner Transformation? Bright Red E36 1995 M3 was the car being transformed. Interesting thing I didn't know: the car came with an auto transmission! I thought only the M3 sedans had that option. Also a goof when they said the car had a 2.5 L engine.

Turner Motorsports was very prominent, providing Bilstein front shocks (they kept saying coilovers, but they didn't specify the model), some kind of springs, and the car looked like it had Bilstein shocks in the back already, along with the ITG CAI kit and Remus exhaust with a chip (probably Conforti). KVR provided AP racing brakes (!!! Talk about overkill), and they put on Oz 18-inch wheels with Goodyear F1-DS tires (why not Michelin or Bridgestone?). They had some camber arms, as well as the X-brace, and a strut bar. Interestingly no sway bar. The goal was to make the car better for track work.

The cosmetic part was actually pretty cool, using the M colors in some stripes across the car, but otherwise just some detailing to revive the car's color.

The guys seemed to like the car quite a bit ("pound for pound, the best car you can get", or something like that).

--Andre


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Yeah, I did get to watch that and it was pretty cool that they actually used a BMW instead of their usual Japanese car. I did see another show where they worked on a Mini Cooper. The M3 on this show had seen better days and was in need of some TLC. I just hope that the owner will take some good care of the car from now on...


----------



## Mr. E (Dec 19, 2001)

The funniest part about this to me was when they said "Our budget for this project is $5,000" then proceeded to bolt on $10,000+ worth of upgrades. Heck, 18" wheels and high performance tires themselves would have eaten up a big chunk of their alleged budget, not to mention that big brake upgrade kit.

Not a bad episode overall, but the graphics they put on were pretty


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Any links to this anywhere with pix?

Yeah, 95s came with a few autos... 

Sad that they found the rarest and most lethargic E36 M3 on the planet to mod. HA!


----------



## Mpire (Mar 28, 2003)

Wait, maybe it was a rebadged 325, you never know with people...


----------



## Motown328 (Jun 4, 2003)

Mr. E said:


> Not a bad episode overall, but the graphics they put on were pretty


Hahaha! :rofl:

I screamed when I saw those lightning bolts about to go on....what a travesty! Lucky for the owner they scraped it..... :tsk:


----------

